# DCC Steam Locomotive



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Since I'm just starting out in DCC could some one recommend to me An HO scale DCC Steam Locomotive with smoke & operating light in the price range between $200.00and $250.00.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You really need to give more info?
Size of your layout or proposed layout?
Radius of curves?
Use, freight, passenger, or mixed?
Rail line, UP, SP, Great Northern?
Working smoke in DCC is usually very rare and usually very costly!
Just some of the answers helps to narrow it down!


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

I grabbed a little 0-6-0 thats DCC but has no smoke for like $70 new.... a smoker id imagine is gonna cost a ALOT more...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Most of the engines in HO scale today dont have a smoke generator in them. The reason why is the smoke is heavy and will leave an oily resisdue on your rails and structures. It attracts dust and makes maintainence a much larger chore. Most of the time (but not all the time) if you want smoke you have to install it yourself, buy toy grade engines, or look into some of the really high end products. You are also going to have to consider the layout you are going to run the trains on. Articulated engines like a 2-6-6-2 or the Big Boys will usually handle sharper corners than a 4-8-4 will but not always. The longer the wheel base of the loco the larger radii needed to keep the engine happy.

Massey


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Smoke untis are only around 20 dollars depending on where you get them but the problem is the power they consume and the work to fit one in that companys don't want to take.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've installed several, but it's not an easy task, and it requires a second decoder to power the unit!


----------



## Dream (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm new to this and I might be way off but this is a locomotive I was considering myself. Its a HO steam locomotive with sounds for $149. I don't know whether it has smoke capability, but I was told it has operating light. 

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...gory=91&x=22&y=9&SHOWALL_1=1&find_section=176


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That is a nice loco. Can't say anything about the price, I don't buy a lot of steam locos. It should run well and has excellent sound. Yes working headlights, most do, it might even have lighted number boards, but no it does not have working smoke.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No smoke on that one, at least Bachmann doesn't think so. 

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=1888


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Dream said:


> I'm new to this and I might be way off but this is a locomotive I was considering myself. Its a HO steam locomotive with sounds for $149. I don't know whether it has smoke capability, but I was told it has operating light.
> 
> http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...gory=91&x=22&y=9&SHOWALL_1=1&find_section=176


That's a great price Dream. I have a Bachmann GS4 4-8-4 SP Daylight (probably same mechanism as the one above) Pretty good runner (after a little break in time). I added sound and am very happy with her. For $149 with DCC/Sound and Steam power that's a keeper!
-Art


----------

